# H1B - How to apply for new Petition



## koolsani007 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello,
I had approved H1B visa from Lottery and visa stamped, but did not travel due to personal reasons. Currently my previous petition is expired, please help how to get new petitioner and help to answer some below questions:

H1B visa - Lottery 2016 and Visa stamped on 2017

H1B visa expired Sep 2018 with previous petition.

Q1 : Since I haven't traveled to US, till when is my H1B lottery valid for exemption.
Q2: Previous Petition is expired, how to get a new petitioner. 
Q3: If i get new petitioner and travel to US, how long I stay with H1B visa.

Thanks for your time.

Regrads


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You need to find an employer to sponsor you for an H-1B visa.

6 year stay with H-1B visa.


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

Hi, my name was selected in the lottery for this year. 
I want to check on one thing, my petitioner and the client both are same ? what are the chances in this case ?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Gunnidhi said:


> Hi, my name was selected in the lottery for this year.
> I want to check on one thing, my petitioner and the client both are same ? what are the chances in this case ?


Chances for what? You've got through the lottery.....


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

Yes, I got through lottery. Chances for getting petition approved ?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Finger in the air ..... 50/50


----------

